# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  GEDmatch Archaic Matches

## Alan

A new tool comparing segments of your, to ancient DNA. Post your results.

As expected I show most similarity to Bronze Age Hungarian samples (Indo European herders and late neolithic farmers?) and European farmers. What suprised me was the strong similarity to Ust-Ishim and Loschbour(some WHG like ancestry?). Also significant share with Kostenki14, Motala-12 and Clovis Montana.

I seem to show average relation to Mal'ta while another Kurdish friend shares some more segments with both Mal'ta and La Brana.

Segments shown are larger than 0.5 cM

----------


## Sile

> A new tool comparing segments of your, to ancient DNA. Post your results.
> 
> As expected I show most similarity to Bronze Age Hungarian samples (Indo European herders and late neolithic farmers?) and European farmers. What suprised me was the strong similarity to Ust-Ishim and Loschbour(some WHG like ancestry?). Also significant share with Kostenki14, Motala-12 and Clovis Montana.
> 
> I seem to show average relation to Mal'ta while another Kurdish friend who shares some more segments with both Mal'ta and La Brana.
> 
> Segments shown are larger than 0.5 cM


We will basically all be the same in realtion with your link, the true test is to use 2cm and see what you have.

I have mainly BR2 and my son NE6

----------


## Alan

> We will basically all be the same in realtion with your link, the true test is to use 2cm and see what you have.
> 
> I have mainly BR2 and my son NE6


You might be right.
In 23andme they use always 1.0 cM as the standard. So shouldn't we use that?

with 1.0 cM I got most similarity with BR2, NE1, Stuttgart, Ust-Ishim, Loschbour and Clovis Montana




With 2.0 cM



with 2.0 cM I share most segments (from strongest to least strongest) with NE1, BR2, Stuttgart, Ust-Ishim, Loschbour and Clovis Montana.

----------


## Mars

Not completely sure how to read it... Anyway, here we go
archaic_F118376_EB4566.jpg
If I'm not wrong, I should share more significant similarities with Loschbur, LBK and a couple of neolithic hungarians. Ust Ishim sample (45,000 years ago?!) seems somehow "close", too... I have some affinity with Clovis Montana too...
With 2.0 cm, the pictures changes significantly
archaic_F118376_EB4566 (1).jpg

----------


## Sile

I ran my gedmatch number with the ancient T (ydna ) from the levant - gedmatch #( M897077)

and got a hit only on chromosome #23


*Chr 23
Match ID Type Name Matching segments on Chromosome 23 Overlap with previous match
1 V3 I0707 Anatolian EF
(M897077) 2321 - 154886292 (196.065 cM) New Root*

I really do not know how good Gedmatch is


and ran it also through.......
*MDLP K23b Oracle Rev 2014 Sep 16

Kit M897077

Admix Results (sorted):

# Population Percent
1 European_Early_Farmers 43.76
2 Caucasian 36.7
3 Near_East 11.36
4 North_African 7.94
5 Khoisan 0.13
6 Paleo_Siberian 0.09
7 Archaic_Human 0.02

Single Population Sharing:

# Population (source) Distance
1 Italian_Piedmont ( ) 15.14
2 Italian_Tuscan ( ) 15.62
3 Italian_Abruzzo ( ) 16.48
4 Italian_Bergamo ( ) 17.83*


and mine below
*MDLP K23b Oracle Rev 2014 Sep 16


Admix Results (sorted):

# Population Percent
1 European_Early_Farmers 28.49
2 Caucasian 28.43
3 European_Hunters_Gatherers 25.13
4 South_Central_Asian 5.25
5 Near_East 4.36
6 North_African 4.33
7 Ancestral_Altaic 3.04
8 Melano_Polynesian 0.98

Single Population Sharing:

# Population (source) Distance
1 Italian_North ( ) 1.32
2 German-Volga ( ) 8.12
3 South_German ( ) 8.83
4 Italian_Piedmont ( ) 9.21
5 Italian_Tuscan ( ) 9.73
6 Austrian ( ) 9.86
7 Italian_Bergamo ( ) 10.48


*Since we have Italian_Piedmont representing NW-Italy and
Italian_Bergamo representing Central Northern italy then
Italian_North must represent NE-Italy

----------


## kostop

I'm new to Gedmatch so I'm not sure if I'm doing this right...

When comparing my kit with archaic DNA kits, changing the threshold to 4cM, I get 4 "matches". 
Kit F99916 (Stuttgart) seems to be my closest match, followed by some kits from Hungary. A "one to one" autosomal comparison against F999916 using the default parameters produces the following results: 


The largest segment seems to be 7.4cM, and the MCRA = 7.5, which seems rather unlikely unless my ancestors were vampires or something.

Chr
B37 Start Pos'n
B37 End Pos'n
Centimorgans (cM)
SNPs

4
185,882,454
187,833,759
7.4
221



Largest segment = 7.4 cM

Total Half-Match segments (HIR) = 7.4 cM (0.206 Pct)
Estimated number of generations to MRCA = 7.5

1 shared segments found for this comparison.

170781 SNPs used for this comparison.

53.144 Pct SNPs are full identical

Comparison took 0.022 seconds.
CPU time used: 0.016 cpu seconds.


Reducing the threshold to 3cM, I get the following:



Chr
B37 Start Pos'n
B37 End Pos'n
Centimorgans (cM)
SNPs

1
220,506,871
227,118,741
4.2
377

3
38,886,413
43,391,043
3.9
233

3
133,730,608
138,928,207
4.4
247

4
185,882,454
187,833,759
7.4
221

7
22,242,535
25,128,788
3.1
213



Largest segment = 7.4 cM

Total Half-Match segments (HIR) = 23.0 cM (0.641 Pct)

5 shared segments found for this comparison.

170781 SNPs used for this comparison.

53.144 Pct SNPs are full identical

Comparison took 0.016 seconds.
CPU time used: 0.014 cpu seconds.


Does this have any significance or is it just random? Most of my ancestry is Greek, although I do have a maternal great grandmother from the Friulli region in N.Italy, which is closer to Stuttgart.

----------


## Duarte

Archaic matches Gedmatch was updated.




Comparsion One to One GedMatch, Me and Kit F999800 (Rathlin1 Ireland 2.0ky cal BC)
Largest segment = 4.3 cM

Total Half-Match segments (HIR) 14.2cM (0.396 Pct)

4 shared segments found for this comparison.

604531 SNPs used for this comparison.

54.62 Pct SNPs are full identical

Comparison took 0.221.
CPU time used: 0.042.

[SIZE=true]Ver: Mar 22 2021 10 50 48[/SIZE]



Chr
B37 Start Pos'n
B37 End Pos'n
Centimorgans (cM)
SNPs

8
127.339.929
128.661.221
3,5
401





Chr
B37 Start Pos'n
B37 End Pos'n
Centimorgans (cM)
SNPs

17
71.141.328
71.931.278
3,3
258




Chr
B37 Start Pos'n
B37 End Pos'n
Centimorgans (cM)
SNPs

18
6.162.979
6.868.925
3,2
200





Chr
B37 Start Pos'n
B37 End Pos'n
Centimorgans (cM)
SNPs

19
9.199.262
11.688.460
4,3
481

----------


## italouruguayan

My only match coincides with Duarte's.


Comparing Kit T666266 (*italouruguayan) [Migration - F2 - T] and Kit F999800 (Rathlin1 Ireland 2.0ky cal BC) [GEDmatch Xfer]

Segment threshold size will be adjusted dynamically between 200 and 400 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 7.0 cM
Mismatch-bunching Limit will be adjusted dynamically to 60 percent of the segment threshold size for any given segment.


Chr	B37 Start Pos'n	B37 End Pos'n	Centimorgans (cM)	SNPs
18	7.206.704	9.014.039	7,6	647

Largest segment = 7.6 cM

Total Half-Match segments (HIR) 7.6cM (0.213 Pct)
Estimated number of generations to MRCA = 7.4

1 shared segments found for this comparison.

599595 SNPs used for this comparison.

54.252 Pct SNPs are full identical

----------


## kingjohn

> My only match coincides with Duarte's.
> Comparing Kit T666266 (*italouruguayan) [Migration - F2 - T] and Kit F999800 (Rathlin1 Ireland 2.0ky cal BC) [GEDmatch Xfer]
> Segment threshold size will be adjusted dynamically between 200 and 400 SNPs
> Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 7.0 cM
> Mismatch-bunching Limit will be adjusted dynamically to 60 percent of the segment threshold size for any given segment.
> Chr B37 Start Pos'n B37 End Pos'n Centimorgans (cM) SNPs
> 18 7.206.704 9.014.039 7,6 647
> Largest segment = 7.6 cM
> Total Half-Match segments (HIR) 7.6cM (0.213 Pct)
> ...



i am no expert 
but it looks according to your gedmatch kit
*that most of your european ancestery if it is realy italian 
must came from northern italy* :Wink:

----------


## italouruguayan

> i am no expert 
> but it looks according to your gedmatch kit
> *that most of your european ancestery if it is realy italian 
> must came from northern italy*


It's true. My paternal grandfather was from Veneto, and my paternal grandmother, Uruguayan, was a granddaughter of Ligures and probably of Lombards. I wonder if, having those origins and given my coincidence with this ancient sample from Ireland, if this is indicative of a Celtic component.

----------

